# Big Buck killed



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

This guy was killed about 25 minutes from the house he had 23 countable points.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

As far as this deer goes I never saw it. It was in several papers though so I'm assuming it's for real! A buddy sent me the pic!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A nice one indeed....looks to be a main frame 6x6 with lots of extras. That would have been a great one to take with archery gear!

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats a big boy.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice buck.

I was afraid it was going to be the big boy you have been hunting.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another Haytalker sent me a pic of this big rack.

http://nathanbickel.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/obamabuckdeerobamasucks.jpg?w=603&h=496


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Another Haytalker sent me a pic of this big rack.http://nathanbickel.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/obamabuckdeerobamasucks.jpg?w=603&h=496


I'm sorry but if I encountered that one in the woods I wouldn't know if I should shoot him and hang him on my wall for all to see or let him walk because of that beautiful rack!! Bama fans would have nightmares if they encountered that one in the woods!!!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Nice buck.
> I was afraid it was going to be the big boy you have been hunting.


Nah I wish he was that big!! But he is very nice! We are just now seeing them chasing does so maybe he will slip up!!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Bama fans would have nightmares if they encountered that one in the woods!!!


Good one. Bunch a liberal preppies. Their hero.


----------

